# Battlefield 3 Trailer



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://tv.shopto.net/VIDEO/1358

:thumb:


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

It looks amazing, cant wait.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking forward to this, all i've played online for the last 2-3 years - BF BC 1 / 2.

Xbox gamertag - simon1098s


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Mouth wide open at the end of that vid....30th march... not too far off, wonder what part 2 brings :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

ive just got 2 on the ps3 i love it


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Watched the first 2 trailers - looks unbelievable 

This is what the COD series dreams it could be


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

more vids 

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_battlefield_3_faultline_episode_1-10667_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_battlefield_3_faultline_episode_2-10755_en.html


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Forgive the noobish question, its been a long time since I was switched on with games fully.

Is the battlefield series a bit more realistic than COD MF2/BOP's, whilst retaining a good storyline? Or is it all about online.

Don't get much time to play online, and I kind of preferred the Medal of Honour for realism etc... just the story was a bit "play once". Have heard this mentioned as the new top contender so would value your opinions. :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That looks amazing, so realistic!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Thats going to be immense, dont think they can get much more realistic than that!


----------



## godiego (Mar 15, 2011)

fuuuuuuu....
Looks untold, is there any idea of the release date?
bad company 2 was one of my favourite games of last year, this whole genre is so competitive they quality of games is going up and up. Did any of you play MOH?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

McClane said:


> Forgive the noobish question, its been a long time since I was switched on with games fully.
> 
> Is the battlefield series a bit more realistic than COD MF2/BOP's, whilst retaining a good storyline? Or is it all about online.
> 
> Don't get much time to play online, and I kind of preferred the Medal of Honour for realism etc... just the story was a bit "play once". Have heard this mentioned as the new top contender so would value your opinions. :thumb:


I now only play online and have palyed MOH etc.. but prefer the Battlefiled series, destructive enviroments is fantastic - fire a rocket or tank at a wall etc.. it gets destroyed, the choice of weapons / gadgets / classes means lot of variables for the different maps.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

A few sources are saying a november release... fingers crossed!

Latest trailer from last week is pretty good!


----------



## BlackFerret (Sep 4, 2009)

17th april for a huge new trailer...

i've thought BF is the best since 1942 there is just so much more body to the game its not an arcade run and shoot like COD there is teamplay and tactics involved


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i bought 1943 an thought it was crap imho.never played bc2,so im late to the party on the battlefield franchise (i think i may have played the first one) but im a cod man through and through (although black ops is **** poor imho) but just as pro evo was the only great football game in town,the worm turned and now fifa whips pro evo and i fear the same may be happening with the cod games.we will have to wait and see what modern warafre 3 brings us.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.ea.com/uk/battlefield3/blog/battlefield-3-12-minutes-of-gameplay


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

I swear I saw an ad on tv for this, but it's so early, I could be wrong.

It looks awesome anyway and I'll no doubt get it on release day for pc :thumb:


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Daniel C said:


> It looks awesome anyway and I'll no doubt get it on release day for pc :thumb:


Amen to that! PC version all day long! See you on the battlefield!


----------



## D-Dub (May 10, 2010)

This game looks superb. Cannot wait for it to be released!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Im booking a week off for it lol


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

I played BF1942, add-on for BF1942-Desert Combat and BF2 online for pc in a clan for more than 6 years.
This is going to be HUGE!!

Shame im gonna have to update my pc again to play it!!!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

brucie said:


> Amen to that! PC version all day long! See you on the battlefield!


Whats the bets you have to upgrade just to play the game. Just think its lazy programming, every time they bring a game out you need to upgrade. I cant be bothered with playing them on PC, the 360 is up there with the same quality and there are no conflicts, my soundcard isnt working, I need a new video driver etc etc, throw it in the 360 and away you go. You could probably buy a 360 for the price of having to get a decent video and sound card. Ive done them all, PC, PS3 and 360 and each and every time I go back to the 360, given up on all the other platforms.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

HornetSting said:


> Whats the bets you have to upgrade just to play the game. Just think its lazy programming, every time they bring a game out you need to upgrade. I cant be bothered with playing them on PC, the 360 is up there with the same quality and there are no conflicts, my soundcard isnt working, I need a new video driver etc etc, throw it in the 360 and away you go. You could probably buy a 360 for the price of having to get a decent video and sound card. Ive done them all, PC, PS3 and 360 and each and every time I go back to the 360, given up on all the other platforms.


I can't stand playing games on the PC,but to say consoles "are up theer" just isn't the case. Consoles do a great job of pop n play. But pcs always have it looking gorgeous. For the price of a console though you can't complain,but a top end pc will smash a console to bits.


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> every time they bring a game out you need to upgrade


This just isn't true. I would say upgrade video card every 2 years (as long as its reasonably powerful) Then CPU every 3 or so years.

But you don't have to run pc games on maximum settings for them to look good.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't wait for this.
I hate the COD games.
Bad company 2 was one of my favourite games.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Played the Bf serices since the demo of 1942 back in 2001/2. Was by far the best onlone FPS game on the market and streets ahead of MoH. I like the Capture The Flag mode in the original & Desert Combat as it promoted a team effort rather than just a free for all.

The BF3 trailer looks unreal, however i feel that nowadays it seems to be a every man for himself attitude when online gaming. Hours after its released you get someone already completed it and got every weapon under the sun.

Great game but i might need a newer PC :lol:


----------



## masterff (Jun 4, 2006)

GOTY CONTENDER

elder scrolls V will probably win tho


BF3 better get a better review score than crappy MW3, 


loooks soo much better from the trailers of either game.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

masterff said:


> GOTY CONTENDER
> 
> elder scrolls V will probably win tho
> 
> ...


:lol: duke nukem looked god from the trailers.i think there is room for both games.they maybe both be FPS,but there completely different entity's.if it was treyarch making mw3,then you might have an argument,but its not,and cod is a juggernaut that has made a quantum leap in console FPS.


----------



## masterff (Jun 4, 2006)

mw3 is the same old crap, so linear, looking at the trailers it looks like MW2.5


over hyped and too many fanboys keep thinking it's cool when it's well past it.


rehashing the same old perks, the graphics engine is so old it's looking like COD4 back in 2007.


same old activision, spew out the same old crap until people wake up


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

masterff said:


> mw3 is the same old crap, so linear, looking at the trailers it looks like MW2.5
> 
> over hyped and too many fanboys keep thinking it's cool when it's well past it.
> 
> ...


The irony of that post is hilarious. You sound like a battlefield fanboy.COD MW 1 is a game changer. Same can't be said for battlefield.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Daniel C said:


> This just isn't true. I would say upgrade video card every 2 years (as long as its reasonably powerful) Then CPU every 3 or so years.
> 
> But you don't have to run pc games on maximum settings for them to look good.


I run a GTX 460 OC With 1gb GDDR5

It was about £220 when i got it approx 7 months ago, Now sits at £150, not as much of a drop as there used to be, think the clock speed is about 760mhz and the memory @ 3.6ghz , Newer cards (Albeit over £400) Are approaching 1.5ghz clock speeds... thats faster than my first PC :lol:

As far as the game goes... is it here yet ?


----------



## masterff (Jun 4, 2006)

silverback said:


> The irony of that post is hilarious. You sound like a battlefield fanboy.COD MW 1 is a game changer. Same can't be said for battlefield.


MW1 came out in 2007 - since then o I see no vehicles same old crappy hollywood single player. Quick Scoping Sniping online.

Game engine looks so dated, list could go on and on and on.

It's not being a fan boy, it's someone who's speaking sense and won't give a dime to a company like activision that takes the biscuit.

it's time to evolve, not spew out the same old ****e


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Battlefield FTW.............:thumb:

I'm sure the single player game and spec ops will be good in MW3 but I like the more team based play in BF and BFBC, I'm not a big run and gun fan, I like to sit back and hide like a medic should!! :lol:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> COD MW 1 *was *a game changer. Same can't be said for battlefield.


EFA.

Activision are pushing out the same game over and over again with the same graphics. They need to do some innovation rather than using it as a money cow.

And as for the comment in here about the graphics being about the same on PC and console...delusional.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

masterff said:


> MW1 came out in 2007 - since then o I see no vehicles same old crappy hollywood single player. Quick Scoping Sniping online.
> 
> Game engine looks so dated, list could go on and on and on.
> 
> ...


but you will give praise and spend your money with a company like "EA" who if they had one original idea of there own they wouldnt know what the **** to do with it :lol: im getting battlefield and cod so im hoping for some awesome FPS for 2011


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jamest said:


> EFA.
> 
> Activision are pushing out the same game over and over again with the same graphics. They need to do some innovation rather than using it as a money cow.
> 
> And as for the comment in here about the graphics being about the same on PC and console...delusional.


i thought modern warfare 2 was awesome myself,dont rate blops much ,and world at war was a slow burner which never reached the heights of either mw 1 or 2.the problem with completely rehashing your franchise is will it be a success ? im all for taking ghost out the game completely,that and second chance  but could you imagine how upset people would be :lol:

i have only really played battlefield 1943 a great deal,and to be honest the servers and graphic clipping at times are horrendous.ea servers are by far the worst i have come across,not that cod doesnt have its issues online,but every game release ea have had with multiplayer goodness has been poor.they hype these games up to death,then cant produce a decent online experience,but they can soom fire out those DLC packs


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> i thought modern warfare 2 was awesome myself,dont rate blops much ,and world at war was a slow burner which never reached the heights of either mw 1 or 2.the problem with completely rehashing your franchise is will it be a success ? im all for taking ghost out the game completely,that and second chance  but could you imagine how upset people would be :lol:
> 
> i have only really played battlefield 1943 a great deal,and to be honest the servers and graphic clipping at times are horrendous.ea servers are by far the worst i have come across,not that cod doesnt have its issues online,but every game release ea have had with multiplayer goodness has been poor.they hype these games up to death,then cant produce a decent online experience,but they can soom fire out those DLC packs


Only ever played one BF game and I can't remember which one it was. It wasn't bad but was too slow and at the time I was playing COD MW1 which I enjoyed a lot more.

The one major difference between the 2 games though was the community that supported it. COD with too many annoying children while BF was a more grown up mature community which was much more of a pleasure playing with.

I won't defend EA or Activision but they are businesses and DLC is the way forward for them at the moment. Offering pre-order benefits is allowing companies to recoup a large amount of their money before shipping anything.

But COD can not be seen as leading the pack any more, just a franchise that is out of control and the consumers are to blame.

When was the last time a big game came out that didn't have a 2,3,4 or suffix at the end of it?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jamest said:


> When was the last time a big game came out that didn't have a 2,3,4 or suffix at the end of it?


red dead redemption,heavy rain,la noire,batman arkhum asylum,homefront,Shadows of the Damned could be awesome,but i know what you are getting at.the issues lay in the fact that games cost so much now,gameplay is second to graphics alot of the time,the company's have to spend ridiculous amounts just on advertising and the gaming public no longer seem to want to experiment with genres or games.

im not against DLC,it adds longevity in a lot of cases,what i am against is gaming companys releasing half arsed games and then dropping dlc before its even fixed basic issues of the full game (black ops is possibly the worst instance i can think of) test drive unlimited 2 could have been awesome,AWESOME,but that game was ****ed on release and is still not 100% now and its been months,the FREE dlc pack they talked about ages ago as compensation still isnt released and the whole thing is an absolute disaster imho.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Borderlands was the last original game that I played that I enjoyed and the DLC did add some amusement. Batman was also original but there was nothing stopping you staying in "detective" mode.

Great graphics aren't a requirement some of the best games for gameplay have really poor graphics. And as you say, companies don't want to take a risk when they can easily get millions out of another COD release.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

New Trailer


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I'm gonna get this, maybe for PC as that 60 odd player multiplayer sounds epic, is there anyway I can play a demo for bf2 on the PC to get the feel of how thes games play and how well my PC handles these games?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Eddy said:


> I think I'm gonna get this, maybe for PC as that 60 odd player multiplayer sounds epic, is there anyway I can play a demo for bf2 on the PC to get the feel of how thes games play and how well my PC handles these games?


Do you mean BF2 or BF3? They are going to be completely different in terms of hardware requirements. If you bought a half decent computer in the last 2-3 years you should be ok otherwise you may struggle to have it on half decent settings.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I had my this current pc built around a year ago and its semi decent, not the best graphics card but quad-core, plenty of ramm and a good amount of cooling so think it should play, just not on very high settings.

I mean, I would like to try BF2 on my PC just to get an idea if I will get on with it as I have been console gaming my FPS's for so long now that I might not like it if that makes sense.

Is there anyway without torrenting the whole game, just a demo would be perfect?


Actually while we're here, what kind of spec would be acceptable for BF3? What are you all running so I can get an idea how far behind I am?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Official demo can be found here



> While no official announcement of minimum requirements for Battlefield 3 have been made, we do know what engine the game will be running. Frostbite 2.0. Because of this we can estimate what requirements will be expected when Battlefield 3 hits shelves.
> 
> Minimum System Requirements
> Processor: Dual Core
> ...


The requirements are always underspecced (at least official ones). I would of said those recommended requirements with a good graphics card with a very minimum of 512MB memory (1GB+ would be better to hold more textures) but there is more to graphics card than just memory size.

DirectX 11 also requires you to be running Vista at a minimum.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

I got to play this on the Alpha trials . Only one map , but fantastic all the same . Got to play it for a week and specifically for four hours sat and sun night while they monitored . If that on map is anything to go by then I really look forward to it .
Has a DW clan been suggested .


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

fffffffffffff, sorry for being a noob, I downloaded the demo, tried to play is and it says I need at least DirectX 9 to play it, I did a "dxdiag" on my pc and it shows I am running DirectX 11, but it still won't play.

Any ideas?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

A quick search shows that the demo isn't compatiable with Windows Vista/7 although the full game is.

What you can try is right clicking the game icon, going to Properties then Compatiabiliy, turn it on and set it to Windows XP.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

EA has also released the minimum and recommended specifications for the PC version of the game:

*Minimum system requirements*

OS: Windows Vista (SP 2) 32-bit
Process: 2 GHz dual-core (Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or Athlon X2 2.7 GHz)
Memory: 2 GB
Hard drive: 20 GB
Graphics card (AMD): DirectX 10.1 compatible with 512 MB RAM (ATI Radeon 3000, 4000, 5000 or 6000 series, with ATI Radeon 3870 or higher performance)
Graphics card (NVIDIA): DirectX 10.0 compatible with 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 or 500 series with NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT or higher performance)
Sound card: DirectX compatible
Keyboard and mouse
DVD-ROM drive

*Recommended system requirements*

OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Processor: quad-core CPU
Memory: 4 GB
Hard drive: 20 GB
Graphics card: DirectX 11 compatible with 1024MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon 6950)
Sound card: DirectX compatible
Keyboard and mouse
DVD-ROM drive


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Umm what!?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

EA are a s**t company and don't deserve your money. 

Valve are dominating the only distribution of games and for good reason but EA doesn't want to be part of it so you are forced to use their new Origin service.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Well I got past that stage, now I am clicking on quick match, it says matchmaking for a minute then nothing happens, really annoying now.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Update, I tried going through IE rather than Chrome and it says "unable to ping closest server, if this happens again please check your firewall settings"

Well which settings! seriously what a crappy system they have going on.


----------

